# IMATS Vancouver 2010



## Cinci (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey Ladies,

IMATS Vancouver is coming up on April 17 & 18, 2010! Is anyone else attending? What are you guys looking forward to the most? I'm looking forward to all the demos and checking out the Temptu airbrush system in person... And of course all the great deals on make up!

Keynote speakers are:
Eddie Malter (official MUA for L'Oreal Canada)
Charles Porlier (Make-Up Department head for the Twilight: Eclipse)
Howard Berger (Co-Founder of KNB EXF Group - credits include the Chronicles of Narnia movies, Army of Darkness, and Dances with Wolves to name a few).

The exhibitor's list so far includes (I am sure there are more that aren't posted online yet):
Alcone
BeautySoClean
Blanche McDonald
Crown Brush
Eve Pearl 
Eye Kandy Cosmetics 
Frends
Holly North
Joe Blasco
John Casablancas Institute
Kett Cosmetics
Make-Up Artist magazine 
Make Up For Ever 
Monda Studio
MUA-TV
Naimie's Beauty Center 
Naked Cosmetics
Nars
Nigel's Beauty Emporium
Nurturing Force
Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics
Royal Brush
Smooth-On, Inc. 
Temptu
Vancouver Film School
Yaby Cosmetics
_(source: __http://www.imatsshow.com/vancouver/vancouver_index.php__ )_


----------



## Ziya (Mar 9, 2010)

HEY! I was thinking about going as well...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I haven't gotten my tix yet but I should soon lol..which day are you going? It would be nice to get some gals togethor. I'll ask BlindPassion if she's going to be in town from the Island around that time, she's a sweetheart!


----------



## Babylard (Mar 9, 2010)

aww crap. im going back to van after my exams which is april 19 noooooooooooo i so wanna go!


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 9, 2010)

I definitely want (and probably will) to go, just to walk around and just have some fun


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm going! Bought my ticket back in July.


----------



## michthr (Mar 9, 2010)

im thinking of going as well...probably going to be going on the saturday


----------



## stacystatik (Mar 9, 2010)

i was wondering if i could get my ticket threw ticket master?


----------



## Cinci (Mar 9, 2010)

I am not sure if you can get tickets through ticketmaster, but you can order them online here:
https://makeupmag.com/imats_tickets/cPath/196/

Early bird ticket pricing ends on Thursday (March 11th).  Advance ticket pricing is $30.00 for one day, or $50.00 for two days.   Tickets at the door are $40.00 for one day, or $70.00 for two.

I ordered tickets for both days.    I figured if I'm flying all the way accross the country for this, I'm going to to take in as much as possible.    I'm going with a friend and we plan to catch a few seminars and then shop like mad women!   Bye bye bank account!


----------



## Cutetoughgirl (Mar 9, 2010)

I ordered tickets for both days.    I figured if I'm flying all the way accross the country for this, I'm going to to take in as much as possible.    I'm going with a friend and we plan to catch a few seminars and then shop like mad women!   Bye bye bank account![/quote]



yes I think it will be an expensive day  for us......California nearly killed me haha but this is on my home turf.....much easier to not have to worry bout lugging crap on the plane.  but that is only one leg of your journey....haha...


----------



## Cinci (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cutetoughgirl* 

 
_yes I think it will be an expensive day for us......California nearly killed me haha but this is on my home turf.....much easier to not have to worry bout lugging crap on the plane. but that is only one leg of your journey....haha..._

 
I'm thinking if it gets too out of hand..  I can always get a few boxes and ship it back to Ontario hahahahh


----------



## Cinci (Mar 11, 2010)

First posted edited to add Howard Berger (K.N.B. EFX Group) as a keynote speaker!  You can learn more about him here: KNB EFX GROUP,INC


The show schedule is now up too on the IMATS website


----------



## Shauna (Mar 11, 2010)

I've got my ticket for the Saturday.


----------



## Yushimi (Mar 13, 2010)

SPECKTRA MEETUP?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lolz

I'm going both days too! Going to go early to line up before the door opens. I'm scared MUFE is going to have an insane line up


----------



## Cinci (Mar 13, 2010)

...


----------



## Yushimi (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinci* 

 
_I was planning on doing the exact same thing!  Go early so I don't have to wait!  I was hoping to fill an e/s palette and pick up some foundations at MUFE..   Thankfully with the show being held in Vancouver, the 3 hour time difference will make it feel like it's not so early for me!_

 
Yay! I was thinking of the exact same thing. Fill up 1 palette and get a couple foundations lolz!!


----------



## krijsten (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shauna* 

 
_I've got my ticket for the Saturday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Shauna! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought my ticket also for saturday.
Just excited to SHOP.


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm happy, my bf bought my ticket for Saturday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My only question is, is it better to show up early like before the door opens or just casually come on in around 10 or so? I'll be driving from Seattle, so I just wanted to know if i should arrive the night before and sleep in Vancouver or get up god awful early on Sat...

I've never been to IMATS before so i'm not sure what to expect, i just wanna have some fun (and buy some makeup)


----------



## psychotums (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm going to be attending on the Saturday as well with a girl friend. I'm really excited about it, this is going to be my first IMATS experience. We plan on getting there early as well, I wonder how crazy it's going to be at 8:30 in the morning!? I have already compiled a list of things I'd like to try and pick up if they are available. I have a few things from MUFE I would like to try, but I am most excited about NARS. I don't know what kind of discounts to be expecting, so I'm already trying to budget. I'm also curious to know how stocked each booth is going to be product wise.


----------



## Cinci (Apr 20, 2010)

.....


----------

